# OMG! Microsoft Comfirms going with Blu Ray!



## SavageWaffle (Mar 12, 2008)

http://xbox360temp.blogspot.com/2008/03/mi...support-of.html

Source: 
http://www.techtree.com/India/News/Microso...-87585-581.html

Microsoft+Sony, the 2 rivals.... But Microsoft CONFIRMS going with a Blu Ray add on(probably. And the next gen console, after this gen, pretty much all consoles will have Blu Ray Internal)


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 12, 2008)

HD-DVD got their marketing wrong. Nothing wrong with going with blu-ray.


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 12, 2008)

wut about Tera-Disc that is coming out in a few years, as it has 1TB and uses a standard red laser(like normal DVD players)


----------



## juicy_mokro (Mar 12, 2008)

1 TERABYTE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







WATHEFUCK DO YOU NEED WITH THAT MUCH SPACE


----------



## SavageWaffle (Mar 12, 2008)

No idea. I just found this source. But not perfectly sure. Because they just "confirmed" it.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree with Linkiboy


----------



## SavageWaffle (Mar 12, 2008)

Well im not sure. Im not microsoft =P


----------



## Little (Mar 12, 2008)

they blatantly stole the idea from the podcast =o


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 12, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> they blatantly stole the idea from the podcast =o








 Do you think they listen to Tempcast?


----------



## Little (Mar 12, 2008)

of course they do =p Xbox 360 developers are our biggest fans for sure


----------



## SavageWaffle (Mar 12, 2008)

Lol. Maybe Wii might have a Internal/External DVD Drive. I mean really. I want a external dvd drive for the Wii. Only capability's the Wii has is the Wii sensor+some what awesome games.


----------



## The Teej (Mar 13, 2008)

SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> Lol. Maybe Wii might have a Internal/External DVD Drive. I mean really. I want a external dvd drive for the Wii. Only capability's the Wii has is the Wii sensor+some what awesome games.



You don't need one. You only need DVD playing software to play DVDs on the Wii.


----------



## Harsky (Mar 13, 2008)

Out of curiosity, does Sony get a percentage of the money from people who use Blu-Ray?


----------



## Veho (Mar 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Mar 13 2008 said:


> Out of curiosity, does Sony get a percentage of the money from people who use Blu-Ray?


Yes.


----------



## fischju (Mar 13, 2008)

And the day after it comes out, Sony will lower the price of the PS3 $50 and update the Blu-Ray standard so the 360 player can't use all of the features.


----------



## Shabadage (Mar 13, 2008)

They said they'd do this months ago if HD-DVD lost the war.  Yeah, Sony gets some money from the Blu-Ray, but they're just part of the board that controls blu-ray, not the lone investor/manufacturer/etc.  I wouldn't think the next Xbox will be BluRay though; but then again, I think Bill still owns a good portion of SOA


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 13, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> And the day after it comes out, Sony will lower the price of the PS3 $50 and update the Blu-Ray standard so the 360 player can't use all of the features.


That's just daft, if they did they'd be outdating all the Blu-Ray players currently on the market as well. Remember Sony doesn't only make consoles so Microsoft is not the only company they'll be dealing with.


----------



## fischju (Mar 13, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> offtopic84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 13, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> Psyfira said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, that is incorrect. A common mis-assumption for many people. Sony helps make the updates, they don't do it to make their other players useless either, that would be stupid. Did you forget Sony makes more than just the PS3 as a (partial) BD Player?


----------



## Shabadage (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, it's really adopter syndrome; buy in early and you'll be kinda screwed.  Same thing happened with old DVD players when the dual layer discs came out.  I remember having to buy a new DVD player because of it.


----------



## fischju (Mar 13, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> offtopic84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you ever taken a business class? If you know anything, it should be that Sony doesn't give a shit about consumers. So why update the BD standard? Because people want all of those extra features? Well, now that HD DVD is dead, they don't need to do that. Sony is now in the HD market fighting the other BD player makers.


----------



## Harsky (Mar 13, 2008)

So I suppose all the HD-DVD attachment will be in the bargain bins now. Or can they be modified to play Blu-Ray?


----------



## Westside (Mar 13, 2008)

Harsky said:
			
		

> So I suppose all the HD-DVD attachment will be in the bargain bins now. Or can they be modified to play Blu-Ray?


That's much less probable than even saying modding a CD drive to play DVD.  Blue laser and Red laser makes a world of difference.  You need a completely different read head the reason that's making those HD-DVD and Bluray combo players so expensive.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 13, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Harsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HD-DVD uses a Blue Laser as well. It reads completely different though.


----------



## JohnDrake (Mar 13, 2008)

SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> Microsoft+Sony, the 2 rivals.... But Microsoft CONFIRMS going with a Blu Ray add on(probably. And the next gen console, after this gen, pretty much all consoles will have Blu Ray Internal)



*Microsoft Says No Blu-Ray for X360

"Xbox is not currently in talks with Sony or the Blu-ray Association to integrate Blu-ray into the Xbox experience," Greenberg told Reuters in an interview...*

http://www.reuters.com/article/reutersEdge...lBrandChannel=0

PS4 may be "sans disc" 

http://www.ministryoftech.com/2006/08/04/p...l-be-sans-disc/


----------



## phoood (Mar 13, 2008)

Since there is now a winner, I'd buy a blu-ray addon for my 360.

I'm sure they'll produce one.  and if they do and push it enough, they'll have a decent contender to the ps3.


----------



## JohnDrake (Mar 13, 2008)

phoood said:
			
		

> *I'm sure they'll produce one*.  and if they do and push it enough, they'll have a decent contender to the ps3.



They already said they wouldn't.

(News travels slow on this site.  Everyone knew this report was debunked a few days ago.  No Blu-Ray for Xbox 360.)


----------



## Shabadage (Mar 13, 2008)

That's funny, cause they said they would before!

Also "Not currently in talks" is hardly a denial.


----------



## JohnDrake (Mar 13, 2008)

Shabadage said:
			
		

> That's funny, cause they said they would before!
> 
> Also "Not currently in talks" is hardly a denial.
> 
> ...



You keep waiting for that Xbox 360 Blu-Ray add on.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=...ay+for+xbox+360

Meanwhile back in the real world...


----------



## phoood (Mar 13, 2008)

JohnDrake said:
			
		

> Shabadage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ic.  m$ phails to surprise us.  again


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 14, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> offtopic84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me have outdated player. Me have favorite movie but cant watch the bonus. Me buy new Blu-Ray player from Sony.


----------



## Duke_Jay (Mar 14, 2008)

Crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.reuters.com/article/reutersEdge...lBrandChannel=0


----------



## MaHe (Mar 14, 2008)

I, for one, couldn't care less about optical disks. I don't even intend to buy an optical drive for my next PC (whenever I buy one). Seriously, I don't remember the last time I watched an actual DVD. All movies I watch are either downloaded through torrent trackers or from a digital video rental service (be it Microsoft's Video Marketplace, Apple's iTunes or my local digital TV provider) .

Disks get scratched way to easily (even if handled carefully), the drives are usually loud, [movies] usually cost more, and the hard-drives are cheaper and cheaper. The only reason I still have a DVD burner in my machine is to rip DVDs unavailable on the Internet and burning games for Wii and 360.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 14, 2008)

MaHe said:
			
		

> I, for one, couldn't care less about optical disks. I don't even intend to buy an optical drive for my next PC (whenever I buy one). Seriously, I don't remember the last time I watched an actual DVD. All movies I watch are either downloaded through torrent trackers or from a digital video rental service (be it Microsoft's Video Marketplace, Apple's iTunes or my local digital TV provider) .
> 
> Disks get scratched way to easily (even if handled carefully), the drives are usually loud, [movies] usually cost more, and the hard-drives are cheaper and cheaper. The only reason I still have a DVD burner in my machine is to rip DVDs unavailable on the Internet and burning games for Wii and 360.
> 
> ...



lolzors i remembers like when the ps3 came out how people were like '' ps3 will be a failure cause bluray teh sux! '' and how the 360 would be the winner due to being out the 1st year. funny how now 360 owners are like '' omg bluray wtf microsoft? ''. Oh, the irony.


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey it's a good thing I don't own a single HD_DVD player in my house.


----------



## Wanque (Mar 14, 2008)

Blu-Ray will soon fail, as I am about to release a new disc format.
It is called Wanque-Ray, and it beams stuff right into your eyes, with a hot laser.


----------



## Lyuse (Mar 14, 2008)

Just to celebrate this I'm going to get a few Blu-Ray movies tommorow


----------



## JohnDrake (Mar 14, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> lolzors i remembers like when the ps3 came out how people were like '' ps3 will be a failure cause bluray teh sux! '' and how the 360 would be the winner due to being out the 1st year. funny how now 360 owners are like '' omg bluray wtf microsoft? ''. Oh, the irony.



You are the reason this forum sucks.  I just thought you should know.


----------



## hankchill (Mar 14, 2008)

JohnDrake said:
			
		

> ZeWarriorReturns said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you're an inspiration for birth control.

Seriously, what's with the attitude? ZeWarrior was just stating a true fact, and he is right, since people did initially say that PS3's blu-ray would flop. There's no need to be all pissy JohnDrake.


----------



## dakeyras (Mar 14, 2008)

JohnDrake said:
			
		

> ZeWarriorReturns said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He has valid reasons to go 'TOLD YOU SO', you have to admit though.


----------



## JohnDrake (Mar 14, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> JohnDrake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Piss off hankchill.  

I own all consoles so I don't care which version wins.  I do not care which format wins.  I simply hate fanboys and their pathetic attempts at gloating.  It's childish and it brings nothing but more hatred to a hobby that is already plagued with spite and bile.  Video game fans have become like racial bigots.  ZeWarrior is a perfect example of this fact. 

I'm actually surprised to see you support this sort of behavior.  Fanboyism is the cancer of our hobby.

I see more and more people signing up at "that other forum" everday.


----------



## acky (Mar 14, 2008)

JohnDrake said:
			
		

> Piss off hankchill.
> 
> I own all consoles so I don't care which version wins.  I do not care which format wins.  I simply hate fanboys and their pathetic attempts at gloating.  It's childish and it brings nothing but more hatred to a hobby that is already plagued with spite and bile.  Video game fans have become like racial bigots.  ZeWarrior is a perfect example of this fact.  And honestly, you're an asshole for supporting him.
> 
> ...


You would have to be pretty sensitive about the issue (which no doubt you are) to interpret his post that way. His comment was just a reflection of the bias expressed by others.


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 14, 2008)

JohnDrake said:
			
		

> hankchill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right now you sound like the fanboy. A fact is a fact. Don't deny it.


----------



## JohnDrake (Mar 14, 2008)

dakeyras said:
			
		

> Right now you sound like the fanboy. A fact is a fact. Don't deny it.



Oh really? lol!  And how is that?  Why don't you prove your statement?

See kids, this is how bad things have become.  You can't even be impartial without being accused of being a fanboy.







Wildly amusing.


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 14, 2008)

Maybe you're right, maybe you're wrong. But try not to sound like an arse when making your points.


----------



## Lyuse (Mar 14, 2008)

Lets get back on topic


----------



## acky (Mar 14, 2008)

JohnDrake said:
			
		

> You can't even be impartial without being accused of being a fanboy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How true, yet how hypocritical.


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 14, 2008)

JohnDrake said:
			
		

> dakeyras said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnDrake (Mar 14, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> Maybe you're right, maybe you're wrong. But try not to sound like an arse when making your points.



I'm right, you know it, but you are also correct....I can be a bit gruff at times.

But there are people in the World who get a great kick out of watching and fanning the fires of hatred.  

To them I say this...






*"Are you not entertained?"*


Cheers gang, that's all I'm going to say on this subject.  If you want to hate someone you don't know over their console of choice please sign up at gamefaqs, 4chan, or any other internet hellhole where the diseased fanboys dwell.


----------



## Shabadage (Mar 14, 2008)

JohnDrake said:
			
		

> Shabadage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All I'm simply saying is that over a year ago, they said they would make it if the consumers wanted it.  I could give fuck all about bluray on the 360.

http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2006/01/11/mo...-a-possibility/

there you go, proof.  They said it was a possibility in the past, that's all I was saying.  I also stick by my belief that "not currently in talks with..." means fuck all as well.


----------



## JohnDrake (Mar 14, 2008)

Shabadage said:
			
		

> *there you go, proof. * They said it was a possibility in the past, that's all I was saying.  I also stick by my belief that "not currently in talks with..." means fuck all as well.



Since I derailed this topic the least I can do is to help it get back on track.  

Proof you say?  (It depends on how you interpret Moore's snide comments.)

http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2006/01/11/mo...-a-possibility/

*Article Dated Jan 11th 2006*

Meanwhile...back in 2008

http://www.reuters.com/article/reutersEdge...224707720080313

*Microsoft says no Blu-ray for Xbox 360

Article Dated March 13th 2008*

And I'm willing to be that your opinion, the opinion of a young video game enthusiast, is trumped by the comments made by a man who is directly in charge of Xbox 360 development.  He works for MS, you don't.  If you can counter that logic with any sort of reasonable argument, I'd love to hear it.

Until then I have strong reason to believe you don't have a leg to stand on.  Blu-Ray and the Xbox 360 will never meet.  If Xbox owners had wanted Blu-Ray they would have done what I did....Purchase a PS3.  However they didn't.  Obviously most Xbox 360 owners do not care about Blu-Ray.  MS knows this as well.


----------



## Shabadage (Mar 15, 2008)

JohnDrake said:
			
		

> Shabadage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, proof as in proof that they said it.  Which he did.  Again, I don't give a fuck (don't have X360 or PS3 or a Wii for that matter) if it happens or not.  I was providing extra information.  I never said it was going to happen/not happen.  It's not an opinion.  My only opinion in my post was that "not currently in talks with..." means dick; because it does.  

I'm not currently in talks with Gamestop to buy Smash Brothers, but that doesn't mean I'm never going to buy the game.  Wording like that makes me suspicious.


----------



## JohnDrake (Mar 15, 2008)

Shabadage said:
			
		

> *Yes, proof as in proof that they said it.  Which he did.*
> 
> Here's the actual quote:
> 
> ...



Uh huh....and its my feeling that your opinion on this matter "doesnt' mean dick" for many of the reasons I mentioned in my last post.


----------



## Shabadage (Mar 15, 2008)

JohnDrake said:
			
		

> Shabadage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then I'll say the same for your opinion.  Because opinions don't mean dick.


----------



## JohnDrake (Mar 15, 2008)

Shabadage said:
			
		

> Then I'll say the same for your opinion.  Because opinions don't mean dick.



Well then my friend...we are at a point where we must agree to disagree.

Cheers.


----------



## Shabadage (Mar 15, 2008)

JohnDrake said:
			
		

> Shabadage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll drink to that!


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Meanwhile, I'm torrenting HD movies, burning them to normal, non dual-layer DVDs, and playing them on my 360. These new formats are useless.


----------



## Westside (Mar 15, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, I'm torrenting HD movies, burning them to normal, non dual-layer DVDs, and playing them on my 360. These new formats are useless.


To pirates.


----------



## fischju (Mar 15, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, I'm torrenting HD movies, burning them to normal, non dual-layer DVDs, and playing them on my 360. These new formats are useless.



Unless you want HD legally.


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 15, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> Blu-rays have a hard scratch proof coat that makes it hard to scratch.
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...


both of these still have truth to them

and i fail to see how its ironic

ps: blu-ray disks can still be damaged as much as dvds because the protective coating is required as the laser needs a much cleaner surface on a bluray disk than a dvd disk to read it properly


----------



## Shabadage (Mar 16, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if little scratches massive mess up the discs, that's alot of data in a small area.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 16, 2008)

Shabadage said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be surprised if little scratches massive mess up the discs, that's alot of data in a small area.




Blu-rays have a hard coating on it to protect it from scratches.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 16, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> both of these still have truth to them
> 
> and i fail to see how its ironic
> 
> ps: blu-ray disks can still be damaged as much as dvds because the protective coating is required as the laser needs a much cleaner surface on a bluray disk than a dvd disk to read it properly



BS to both. The Wii is clearly in 1st Place. And I bet you wouldn't be saying that if HD-DVD won. You fail as a fanboy as much as you fail in life. BTW, I never stated they can't be damaged, and due to the hard coating the BD Discs don't pick up the finger prints and little scratches from handling the discs, do some research before posting BS.


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 16, 2008)

Officially, MS is NOT releasing a BD drive anytime soon, it has been confirmed by official sources.


----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2008)

Meh, screw all that. 


Is there a point in getting a Blu-Ray player/recorder/computer device? 

A 300 GB holographic disc is already available. $180 per disc. 

A 1 TB Tera-Disc is near completion. 

And there are already announcements of a disc capable of storing several terabytes of data. 

How much time does the Blu-Ray have, to collect the spoils of the format war? How long from the moment prices drop enough to make it really accessible to the moment a new format comes along and squashes it?


----------



## MaHe (Mar 16, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, your argument doesn't hold any water. True, the disks do have the "Durabis" protective-layer on them, but on the other hand, the damage of a scratch on a BD is still far more 'fatal' than the damage from the same-sized scratch on DVDs. Thus, the percentage of damaged disks is still approximately the same. And frankly, that's too much for me. And yes, the same is true for all optical disks, that's why I hate them. Note that this is just my opinion!

P.S.: Your bias is hurting your credibility. Try to be more open-minded, after all, there are more serious problems in the world than loyalties to certain brands.
It's only a hobby, so chill. I hate to take sides (I really do), but JohnDrake was absolutely right -- fanboys are a cancer plaguing the gaming community, quite similar to what racism and fundamentalism are to the humanity as whole. So why argue over matters that are absolutely unimportant? There was absolutely no need to insult Linkiboy like that, for example.


----------



## thebigboss14 (Jul 11, 2009)

Microsoft has a good idea because that's going to extend the Xbox360 features( or maybe they will launch a new model) so developers have more range in a disc to make a real good game without worrying about all the space they need.


----------



## supermodchips (Jul 11, 2009)

Uh thebigboss14, did you realise that this thread is over a year old?


----------



## Athlon-pv (Jul 11, 2009)

what a classic


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 11, 2009)

supermodchips said:
			
		

> Uh thebigboss14, did you realise that this thread is over a year old?



He has been desperately spamming the forum for four days in an attempt to get enough posts to enter the competition.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 11, 2009)

Thread closed..


----------

